
Goodbye with Love - thekevan
https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/dhf1vo/goodbye_with_love/
======
obituary_latte
It looks like he’s looking for some help getting something set up for
donations for his wife. Doesn’t look like he’s getting much actionable advice
there. Maybe someone here can help?

[https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/dhf1vo/comment/f3opz...](https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/dhf1vo/comment/f3opzf3)

~~~
estomagordo
It's gaining some traction:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/dhlvtu/setting_up_do...](https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/dhlvtu/setting_up_donation_drive_for_cooper_stevenson/)

------
mattigames
Why do we spend so many trillions of dollars in wars and pointless witch-hunts
like "the war on drugs" instead of searching for cures and treatments for all
these major diseases, knowledge about the human body would be ages ahead if we
had realized that decades ago; but like they say the second best time to start
is now, and as weird as it sounds the solution is to focus the adults of
tomorrow into such ideals, meaning actions like showing them what is like to
deal with such terrible diseases, teaching them about all the pointless
pursuits where we have wasted unfathomable amounts of money so they may not
repeat the same mistakes.

~~~
tomatocracy
Whilst I agree that there are some very wrongheaded policies out there which
waste resources, good scientists and medical researchers (or if you prefer,
people who could potentially be good scientists and medical researchers) are a
limited resource and they’re not being diverted, on the whole, to the war on
drugs etc.

It might be more relevant to think/complain about eg why data scientists are
going into advertising instead of certain types of medical research where
their skills might be very relevant.

~~~
IpV8
It is surprisingly difficult for private sector data scientists and engineers
to help with any type of research. Universities look at data problems and just
throw unpaid/underpaid graduate and undergraduate students at the problems.
There is no way any private sector data scientists can compete with that. Even
trying to create tools for the grad students to use isn't really that viable.
There is so little budget to spend on the tools, and the turnover is very high
in research, so the amount of time it takes for sales people to forge
relationships and trust is lost. I am not sure what the answer is. I have seen
some spectacular utilization of data analytics and science by insurance,
banking, credit unions etc. that I think would directly translate to better
medical research, but I have no idea what path to take to bring it there.

~~~
fiestaman
Maybe reach out to some enterprising professors you knew in college and offer
your specialties?

------
subroutine
His first post in the ALS subreddit is a Morse keypaddle hooked up to a 32 bit
microcontroller...

[https://www.reddit.com/r/ALS/comments/98zvwm/i_dont_know_if_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/ALS/comments/98zvwm/i_dont_know_if_this_is_useful_but_i_built_a_morse/)

~~~
beznet
How brilliant. It's a shame the post didn't get any traction at the time

------
exikyut
> _Amyotrophic lateral sclerosis (ALS), also known as motor neurone disease
> (MND) or Lou Gehrig 's disease, is a specific disease that causes the death
> of neurons controlling voluntary muscles._

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amyotrophic_lateral_sclerosis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amyotrophic_lateral_sclerosis)

------
tokzco
don't know ya Cooper just did a quick google on ya and viewed the reddit post,
from what i gather you made the world a better place. thank you.

~~~
durtyplumbus
He made the entire open source community better and will be incredibly missed.

------
pvaldes
Horrible disease, and a shame that we are unable still to understand the
problem correctly to be able to strike back

My sympathy for this man and his family. I hope that this will not destroy
them, but will be a hard fight. The worst and more challenging three years of
their life, that's for sure.

------
Buge
Sad to hear. Reminds me of Hal Finney who died from ALS in 2014.

~~~
uncletammy
Another hero who died too soon...

------
rambojazz
I don't know much about ALS. How does one know that he is going to die "in the
coming days"?

~~~
hinkley
My understanding was that as it's a progressive disease, there are milestones
in progression that help predict future events. Things tend to shut down in a
particular order, and at a certain rate (based on past events and stressors).

One of those future events is losing the ability to breathe. Which is just
horrifying to think about.

